# The HurriKain



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

All is well with Kain...I just thought I would post some progression photos.

Does he have to grow up?  lol







Jayda & Kain 


Waiting for Jayda to run by




he is so weird


Falling in love with the wall?


is that comfortable???


These next ones are the most recent photos, and sorry they are so blurry they are from snapchat lol






he learned this from Jayda who learned it from the cat


I don't think anyone will notice he's a dog...


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Too cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing! Such a cute pup, looks like he is going to be big.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

thought I'd share some new photos.





always wanting to be in someones lap...well he's too heavy to actually be on my lap now.

not amused with the leave it command haha



cooling off after playing all morning


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww what an adorable pup


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is so cool.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Love his ears lol. So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Kain looks great. I love watching the pups grow up. Thank you for sharing your collection of photos. Like Princess, love those wonky ears of his.

Joe


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Sweet boy! Love the ears too &#128521;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Wooooo hoo. thanks for posting..look at them ears..what a hoot.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

:rofl: @ hoot


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks y'all! For about a month or two his ears would annoy me so much because only one would stick straight up. Now I love how they either lay out to the side or above his head (like the last photo).

but don't let his cute looks fool you he is a trouble maker lol


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures! He looks like a funny little dog. I love the picture where he's asleep hanging halfway off the chair.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

couple of new photos of Kain. Suppose to be 11 months but I think he is a little younger, and as of the last vet visit he was 61.2 lbs.

(after this he is getting a bat and he won't be too happy lol)
:rain:



actually the last time he ever laid on this chair 


wants to flash everybody


guilty face..the back of his front legs were entirely covered in mud. Should have seen the hole he made






thinks he is a cat


the betrayal is real


vet wears him out and he isn't too fond of car rides. 


feed me hooman


this dog is almost a year and still looks like a puppy to me. Doesn't help that he still has so many face and neck wrinkles


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

nice pics, thanks for sharing. Love pup pics!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

His ears are adorable!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Adorable pup!!

He very we'll can be younger then what you were told. Did you rescue him? Many people think my boy is 9-10 months, and he's barely even 5 months lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

the perils of owning a white dog, no OCD allowed! lol GORGEOUS pup he sure had grown up to be a handsome adorable dog!


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Adorable pup!!
> 
> He very we'll can be younger then what you were told. Did you rescue him? Many people think my boy is 9-10 months, and he's barely even 5 months lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Someone was trying to get rid of him and I couldn't help myself...probably the best and worst decision lol. He is a trouble maker.



ames said:


> the perils of owning a white dog, no OCD allowed! lol GORGEOUS pup he sure had grown up to be a handsome adorable dog!


oh man, when he was a puppy I would constantly try and keep him clean...now I just don't care. Just as long as he is clean enough not to dirty the carpet or furniture. thank you, he is one adorable little


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He sure is adorable!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very cute pup! Even if he is closer to 1 yr old, he's still technically a puppy, hence why he still looks like a puppy to you. It's so hard to see our pups grow up... much like it's difficult for a mother to see her baby growing up every day. My newborn son is just 3 weeks old and already looks like he's been here for 3 months...and I've not gone a day without seeing him all day yet.. so I can imagine how it will be when I go back to work.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

New photos of No, I mean Kain







waiting for crumbs to fall on the floor


this is how he plays with other dogs sometimes. Always carrying the damn bowl even when he was a puppy he has done this.


derpity derp


due to a leak, this happened three damn days in a row UGH


derpity derp


Kainy was Zero from The Nightmare Before Christmas for Halloween

(next year he is going to be a unicorn) HA

todays photo. Kain didn't choose the thug life, the thug life chose him.


that thing on his nose is a sore from something that stung him (appeared halloween day). It's not swollen anymore but there is blood (or something) under the skin that won't go away. Any tips on how to get it to disappear?

Anyways hope y'all enjoyed the photos of this little


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool looking dog, he looks like a fun dog to have around.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Kain is adorable!

His ears a craziness!!

I would take him to the vet if that thing has been on his nose for nearly 2 months. Jones goes to the vet when ever there is something strange. Or I phone and ask them. I have a really good relationship with Jones' vet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Katey said:


> Kain is adorable!
> 
> His ears a craziness!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, right now I'm in the process of finding a new vet. His previous one was money hungry and once said to me "I wish I would have gone into a different field like physical therapy", yeah thanks for telling me that. It's tough finding a good vet when living in a small town, and having a dog that doesn't like to ride in the car for very long.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Cool looking dog, he looks like a fun dog to have around.


he is pretty wild, and also a pain in my ass lol


----------

